# Nightimers



## mmcmdl (Jan 13, 2020)

A re-starting of a thread I started on a previous site (non related )  that was ended after 39,000 posts due to a shutdown of the BS site . This is an open discussion site , so there will be no report of hijacking of threads . You say and ask what is on your mind but remember all responses are viewed publicly and will be monitored for content . This is a family friendly site so keep it that way . So , to the nightimers out there ………………..


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 13, 2020)

Will , what's happening out there ? Finding it very hard to keep up on the PMs on my end . I did this on another site and the PMs went by the wayside , pretty much an open discussion .


----------



## darkzero (Jan 13, 2020)

Sorry Dave, you lost me. I have no clue what you are talking about?


----------



## Aukai (Jan 13, 2020)

Sleep deprivation.....Good night....


----------



## Janderso (Jan 13, 2020)

Well, I got up at 2:30 this morning, made coffee and now I’m checking out HM.
I’ll make breakfast at 4:30 and head off to work at 5:30. Be home by 5:30pm.


----------



## SLK001 (Jan 13, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Well, I got up at 2:30 this morning, made coffee and now I’m checking out HM.
> I’ll make breakfast at 4:30 and head off to work at 5:30. Be home by 5:30pm.



So, between 3:00 AM and 5:30 AM, you
1) Fed the cows,
2) Milked the cows,
3) Slopped the hogs,
4) Plowed the north 40?


----------



## higgite (Jan 13, 2020)

Two questions, Dave:
1. Is it OT if I post during daylight?
2. If so, nighttime where?


Tom


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 13, 2020)

Mikey . Package is on its way to Hawaii .


----------



## Janderso (Jan 13, 2020)

It's funny, if you get up hours before dawn it stands to reason one must go to bed early.
My wife and I went to see Willie Nelson last Saturday. The concert didn't start until 8:00.
I told my wife, "I'm gonna have to find a crack dealer on the way to the show so I can stay up".
I laughed anyway.


----------



## macardoso (Jan 13, 2020)

This is a very confusing thread, but maybe its because I can't get my a** out of bed in the AM.   Much more of a night owl.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 13, 2020)

There's also the new Chat applet that Bryan is tweaking & fine tuning.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jan 13, 2020)

Janderso said:


> It's funny, if you get up hours before dawn it stands to reason one must go to bed early.
> My wife and I went to see Willie Nelson last Saturday. The concert didn't start until 8:00.
> I told my wife, "I'm gonna have to find a crack dealer on the way to the show so I can stay up".
> I laughed anyway.


A speed freak may be able to help her out just as much.....


----------



## hman (Jan 13, 2020)

Since retiring, my norml sleep hours have gravitated toward 4AM-to-noon.  There have been times when Savarin and I are both on board


----------



## Janderso (Jan 13, 2020)

hman said:


> Since retiring, my norml sleep hours have gravitated toward 4AM-to-noon.  There have been times when Savarin and I are both on board


You have the hours of a rock star.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jan 13, 2020)

hman said:


> Since retiring, my norml sleep hours have gravitated toward 4AM-to-noon.  There have been times when Savarin and I are both on board



Since retiring, my normal sleep hours are 1:00-2:00 til 11:00-12:00. 
Although I am old enough for being retired, and although there is ample literature that older people need less sleep, I don't seem to be one of them.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 13, 2020)

Janderso said:


> You have the hours of a rock star.


or that of a Computer Systems Admin. . .  
Just getting started after everyone goes home for the day. And then nobody can fathom why we aren't in bright-eyed and bushy-tailed at 0800 hrs.


----------



## westerner (Jan 13, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Sorry Dave, you lost me. I have no clue what you are talking about?


I think this whole thread is a cover for the "tool smuggling" ring....


----------



## Aukai (Jan 13, 2020)

SHHHHHH,,,,,


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 13, 2020)

LoL .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 13, 2020)

I had all the smokers going today . The Bota , the F250 and the pit ran for 12 hours . Warm up here in md . The weather is nice but it brings this into the garage as always .


----------



## middle.road (Jan 13, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> I had all the smokers going today . The Bota , the F250 and the pit ran for 12 hours . Warm up here in md . The weather is nice but it brings this into the garage as always .


ah, now we know where the rust went. I managed to miss it this past weekend. Usually we get hammered with the condensation.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 13, 2020)

Why did I start this thread ? We all own tools . We all buy tools . So , why ? What do you use them for ? I like to see pics as my eyes are fading due to age , but here's the place . We like chainsaws , wood splitters , tractors of all kinds , cars (and trucks) , anything camping etc . There is someone on here that builds smokers/ cookers . Why should we search all night for such a thread ?

Give us PICS . We also love guns .


----------



## middle.road (Jan 13, 2020)

chainsaws? wood splitters? That's too much work.
But when you need them . . .


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 13, 2020)

hman said:


> Since retiring, my norml sleep hours have gravitated toward 4AM-to-noon.


Ah those were my sleep hours back when I worked either 7pm-3am shift or 4pm-2am shift. Man I enjoyed those hours.


----------



## nnam (Jan 14, 2020)

I bought a set of 4 indexable lathe holders that use CCMT09T304

They worked nicely.  I then bought an extra set of insert.  When they came, too big.
It turns out they sent me a smaller holder set.  So I returned and bought a correct ones (ended with 09 not 07)

I didn't get to play with them yet.

My vertical mill is still laying in parts.  I plan to cut some gear, but didn't get to that yet.

Winter blue is getting me big time.
It is so bad that a very nice and warm day and I didn't want to do much.


----------



## higgite (Jan 14, 2020)

That "tunnel through the brain" thing is sort of disturbing. I think I saw one in The Godfather. Was 38 caliber, if I'm not mistaken.

Tom


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 14, 2020)

So , what's in your wallet ? The Capital One girl asks this 100 times a day . The answer's always ……………….never enough .









						Industrial, Tools, Tooling and Small Machinery Auction
					

Industrial Items, Tools, Tooling, & Machine Shop Related Auction 2023 Black Bridge Rd York PA 17402 January 25th 8:30 AM Preview the 24th 3:00 PM to 6:00 PM In the event of bad weather Auction to



					york.craigslist.org
				










						Cabin Fever Expo | Cabinfeverexpo
					






					www.cabinfeverexpo.com
				




I can see this is a 5900 series lathe , so I'm hoping they have some tooling .


----------



## middle.road (Jan 14, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> So , what's in your wallet ? The Capital One girl asks this 100 times a day . The answer's always ……………….never enough .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some neat stuff in there. 600mi and 8hrs from here.
Odd in this day and age that it's on-site without any on-line bidding that I can find.
It would be interesting to see how they handle 'Lots', there's no tags in any of the pictures and the items are all intermingled.
Only the one lathe, yet in the picture the facility looks huge.
It's up on AuctionZip:
https://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=3377613&category=0&zip=&kwd=


----------



## jwmay (Jan 15, 2020)

Night shift is a fun way to dream you had a life. I spent 4 years on night shift. I have pictures of me at events I don’t remember attending. Stuff I bought from who knows where.  My house fell into disrepair. My kids hid from me. And I remember my wife crying more than once because of my not so sunny disposition. Never again...unless it’s dire straits. It was probably the worst 4 years of semi conscious auto pilot I’ve ever experienced, not counting my early twenties. Which was an entirely different sort of semi conscious auto pilot...much more dangerous and less agreeable to logic.


----------



## Boswell (Jan 15, 2020)

Not for everyone. I worked nights for a while and loved the peaceful laid back time.


----------



## savarin (Jan 15, 2020)

I am a night person so very rarely get to bed before 2am.
This usually means I dont get up till 10:30.
The problem is it gets dark around 6-7pm depending upon whether its summer or winter and everything get very very quiet which prevents the use of anything that makes a noise. No fair!


----------



## hman (Jan 16, 2020)

I've learned NOT to leave the large front door of my shop open during pleasant spring and fall nights, especially if I'm using the table saw or chop saw.  Durn!


----------



## middle.road (Jan 16, 2020)

Here we are worried about making shop noise after the sun goes down....
Yet, anyone remember back when you'd replace your exhaust system with glass-packs and you get pulled over for 'excessive noise' within a few days?We have a slight grade in the road as it goes pass our house and some of the vehicles around here are atrocious. From rice burners to diesel pickups. 
Well over 80-85dB. 
I guess there are no longer restrictions on how loud your vehicle can be.


----------



## nnam (Jan 17, 2020)

My neighbor wakes up early, maybe 5:30m, and leaves the diesel truck running for a very long time (seems like half an hour to me).  But I can't sleep after wake up.  It's  noisy and doesn't help me as a late to bed person.
I own a diesel truck myself, but wouldn't do that.  The neighbor has a business so that's clockwork for him.
In the winter, the truck is very rough, and I feel bad for the truck to be running cold for so long.  Should  have heater plugged in, and start and go after a minute.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 17, 2020)

Single-digit temps, I could understand that, get everything warmed up and lubed before rolling. But the last few decades? 
He's just burning money in fuel and wear & tear, and annoying his neighbor(s). 

Like the jack-asses around here running without any mufflers just pipes.
If I'm not mistaken you do want a bit of back pressure on a diesel.
One clown here finally blew up his nice powerstroke, I heard through the grapevine. And he'd spent over $7500 'tuning' the motor.
One of the last times I saw it, it was belching enough black smoke to fumigate the neighborhood.
More $$$$ than sense. . .


----------



## savarin (Jan 17, 2020)

As a late nighter and late riser I hate those early birds who take their dogs for "walkies" around the 5:30 am mark and set off all the dogs in the neighborhood.
You only get restless sleep after that.
As we know who they are we take our dogs for walkies around midnight for revenge and go very very slowly past their houses.
Petty? Yep, but feels good.
We dont do it every night. (too lazy)


----------



## 682bear (Jan 17, 2020)

I've spent the last 17 years on night shift... I like it, it works out well for me. I have turned down day shift for 16 of those years...

Every year at shift-bid time, I consider day shift... but there are too many excuses not to leave night shift.

-Bear


----------



## f350ca (Jan 17, 2020)

I worked for a service company in the oil field, no rym nor reson when I went to work so never got into the habit of getting up in the morning, Been sort of retired for 19 years now, go to bed when I feel like it, never before midnight sometime 3. Get up when I feel like it, sometimes 8 sometimes 11. 
The early bird may get the worm BUT the second mouse gets the cheese.

Greg


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 17, 2020)

Between 1971 and 2000 I worked afternoons, (3 to 12 or so) all but 5 years. Loved every minute of it. I'd get to bed around 1, sleep till 8:30 and have a good day to do whatever. 

I still sleep from about 12:30 to 8, have a good day to do what I want. 

No project pictures, need software to edit pictures, that's not in the budget.


----------



## savarin (Jan 17, 2020)

totally free, as powerful as photoshop








						GIMP
					

Download GIMP for Windows to gain power and flexibility of transforming imagery into unique creations with sophisticated graphics manipulation package. GIMP has had 2 updates within the past 6 months.




					download.cnet.com


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks like there will be snow on the cabin this year . https://www.cabinfeverexpo.com/ Hard to get a good read , but I've heard 1-3 and 5-8" called for up in York . Lebanon is 40 miles north so I'm sure they'll be getting something up there .



			https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/lebanon/17042/weather-radar/335349


----------



## Aukai (Jan 18, 2020)

I have my flannel jammie pants, and a flannel shirt on, it's 71* here @ 2100 hrs. If you want to see a ski resort without snow, come to Hawaii when the temps are in the 50s at night, and morning.....


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jan 18, 2020)

22 years of rotating 12 hour shifts. 8. Am to 8 pm then 8 pm to 8 am the next six weeks. Hard to know if you are foot or horse  back after a week of straight nites. Do not miss it at all. The only good thing about night shift was management was not around to screw things up so a good run was possible.The front office always could not understand why no one wanted to attend a 8:00 am meeting after a 12 hour shift. Guess that is why they are all unemployed after that division was sold.


----------



## uncle harry (Jan 18, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Well, I got up at 2:30 this morning, made coffee and now I’m checking out HM.
> I’ll make breakfast at 4:30 and head off to work at 5:30. Be home by 5:30pm.



I'm on a very similar except for the going to work thing.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jan 18, 2020)

Same here mostly night owl, but trying to break the habit. Most of my life at sea, we worked three shifts(watches) twice a day. 12 to 4, 4 to 8, and 8 to 12 and on call the rest of the time. When I was younger I didn't mind it. The last few years on the tugs was mostly 6 to 6 or 8 to 8 day or night shift don't know which was worse.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 19, 2020)

CLT Auctions | Precision Turning & Machining Auction lots
					

Bid Live at CLT Auctions's Precision Turning & Machining Auction auction




					www.bidspotter.com
				




Just wanted to save this and keep it handy . There's one item of interest on here that would make me " packup the pickup " .


----------



## nnam (Jan 19, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> CLT Auctions | Precision Turning & Machining Auction lots
> 
> 
> Bid Live at CLT Auctions's Precision Turning & Machining Auction auction
> ...



There are several mills, lathes.  Vertical and horizontal band saws and other assortments.
What I found often from North Carolina and going South, the price is often high.  Probably demand is much higher than supply.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 19, 2020)

Let's coordinate over on this thread. My thinking is that we don't want to be bidding against each other.
That is unless of course my thinking is flawed and it's every person for themselves.  
I'm lusting after one of the D1-4 5C collet chucks
***EDIT - Forgot link... ***








						Near Charlotte, NC 01-28, Some real nice Equipment.
					

https://www.bidspotter.com/en-us/auction-catalogues/timed/bsccl/catalogue-id-bsccl10061?archivesearch=False&page=1




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




-=-=-=-


mmcmdl said:


> CLT Auctions | Precision Turning & Machining Auction lots
> 
> 
> Bid Live at CLT Auctions's Precision Turning & Machining Auction auction
> ...





nnam said:


> There are several mills, lathes.  Vertical and horizontal band saws and other assortments.
> What I found often from North Carolina and going South, the price is often high.  Probably demand is much higher than supply.


----------



## nnam (Jan 19, 2020)

middle.road said:


> Let's coordinate over on this thread. My thinking is that we don't want to be bidding against each other.
> That is unless of course my thinking is flawed and it's every person for themselves.
> I'm lusting after one of the D1-4 5C collet chucks



I already have a collet chuck, 2J.  Hardinge Brothers No.2 D6".   But my wife wouldn't let me buy any tool anymore .  She's great though.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 19, 2020)

Clean out 1/19/20


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 19, 2020)

middle.road said:


> Let's coordinate over on this thread. My thinking is that we don't want to be bidding against each other.
> That is unless of course my thinking is flawed and it's every person for themselves.
> I'm lusting after one of the D1-4 5C collet chucks
> ***EDIT - Forgot link... ***



Nope , I'm in no need of chucks . There is actually 2 items that I'll watch to the last day , and if still in reach join in on the bidding . I realize I'm not the only one on the east coast to see a shweeeet machine but I'll keep watch regardless . I'm not really the auction type , rather cash and carry .


----------



## middle.road (Jan 19, 2020)

What does clean out entail? I just checked the classifieds.
I'm liking the angle knuckle holder fixture thingy. (can't remember what they're called.)



mmcmdl said:


> Clean out 1/19/20




Perhaps post over on the other thread I mentioned or PM so we can watch out for each other.
I'm in lust of the Leblond #57 but I fear that a.) it's going to go high, and b.) I'm not sure that my garage shop floor could handle the weight.


mmcmdl said:


> Nope , I'm in no need of chucks . There is actually 2 items that I'll watch to the last day , and if still in reach join in on the bidding . I realize I'm not the only one on the east coast to see a shweeeet machine but I'll keep watch regardless . I'm not really the auction type , rather cash and carry .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 19, 2020)

Facts . This is a vintage Carver system . Everything seems to be in working order after removing the machine shop stuff out of the bedroom . The cd player has given me a few problems in the years while I operated it . Door o ring etc . I now have a head not reading display . You can't buy these today and it seems no-one is has a start up company in the future . I do realize I can buy a brand new cd player for 9 bucks now-a-days , or run them thru the puter . or do the plug in thing , or maybe earbuds  , BUT , I would like to keep my old stuff in working order ! The only reason I would want save this is the " Digital Time Lense " feature on the player . No remotes , a push of 1 button dims the lights . ETs , help me out .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 20, 2020)

Mroad , been cleaning out for years , not looking for tooling . The one I'll be watching should go for 12 Gs , which is out of my league , but ya never know .  I've driven farther for a Cub tractor in the past .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 20, 2020)

Aukai , the last 70 Chevelle . I joined the HarCo roofriders club that morning . Did a good 1/16 of a mile on the roof which qualified me .


----------



## Aukai (Jan 20, 2020)

That is not happy, might explain a few things  Back then totaled, now fixable.


----------



## Tim9 (Jan 20, 2020)

I find it interesting that I’m not alone being a night guy. I’ve always preferred to work at night. Day people always looked at me like I was crazy. 
  Anyway it is what it is as I respond to this thread at 4:00 AM.
And searching for tools, yeah. In fact I spent half of the day yesterday looking for a YouTube video where someone... Mr. Pete...Ox Tools...or who knows who, had mentioned a silly looking wedged looking parallel which was used back in the days before Kurt angle-lock vises to compensate for jaw lift. I know someone mentioned these things because I have a few of them and when they showed one in their video then that damned light bulb went off.
    Anyway I finally gave up on figuring out what this hardened bar was called. It really wasn’t that important but yeah.... I can go so tangent and off track when looking at tools. I love tools. Especially ones made by old machinist. I’m in awe of the workmanship.


----------



## Canyonman44 (Jan 22, 2020)

Well, I have to join the nightimers too.  Mine is due to the service. Everything we did was around "Military Dusk"
I have tried to switch but  "Resistance is Futile"     So I'm usually on the computer till about 03:30 and get up around 14:00.

Ken


----------



## middle.road (Jan 22, 2020)

Something to keep you entertained overnight.
Just have to use your imagination or click on the item to see the images.









						Quaker City Auctioneers | BRIEL TOOL & MACHINE WORKS lots
					

Bid Live at Quaker City Auctioneers's BRIEL TOOL & MACHINE WORKS auction




					www.bidspotter.com


----------



## Canyonman44 (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks middle.road!

Ken


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 22, 2020)

Made my rounds . I'll have 5 people in tomorrow night , hardly worth keeping the lights on .  But at least I'll have some good entertainment .


----------



## tjb (Feb 22, 2020)

SLK001 said:


> So, between 3:00 AM and 5:30 AM, you
> 1) Fed the cows,
> 2) Milked the cows,
> 3) Slopped the hogs,
> 4) Plowed the north 40?


Don't laugh.  That was pretty close to my weekday routine for a number of years way-back-when.  I would get up at 4:00 AM, muck stalls, feed/water/hay 22 horses - my stallion, several broodmares, and horses in training.  By 7:00 AM, ready to go into work all day.  Get home and grab some dinner.  Go out to the round pen and arena and train until nightfall.  Shower and go to bed.  Get up the next morning and start all over.

But you know what?  I loved it.  Pretty much broke my heart when I had to quit training.  I think I was 52 when it became obvious that my reflexes were getting slower, but the two-year olds weren't (don't ask me how).  Now, the pastures have cows in them or are row-cropped, and I've discovered machining.  Life is still good.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 2, 2020)

Up after a 15 hour nap . Time to rock n roll today ! Aukai , if you need to call later on , do so . I'll be up and adam .


----------



## middle.road (Mar 2, 2020)

(15) hours siesta? pheeew, I don't know how you're keeping up.
My schedule as been so messed up since the oral surgery and I can't get it back on track.
Getting frustrating.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 28, 2020)

Hey , where are all the fun members from nightshift ?


----------



## Aukai (Mar 28, 2020)

1 hr till the end of my airport shift.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 28, 2020)

1 more night of nightshift for me ! Going onto dayshift next week . It'll free up alt of time for me to do what I need to do !


----------



## Aukai (Mar 28, 2020)

A Willie Nelson song comes to mind.


----------

